# Worm Castings ?



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i heard of these from americans, talked to myshed about it last night also, wondered if anyone on here had had any dealings with them ? any brands you'd recommend ?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> i heard of these from americans, talked to myshed about it last night also, wondered if anyone on here had had any dealings with them ? any brands you'd recommend ?


Honestly never seen them marketed here- but why would you want them anyway? Effectively. all they are is soil processed through a worms' gut- usefull as a (very) low-grade lawn fertiliser, but I can't see how it could be used in a viv situation.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

the yanks recommended it as good soil fertiliser. due to my lack of finding anywhere to sell me organic compost (minus manure and additives) yesterday, i've gone for some eco earth to add to the tree fern and orchid bark i've already got (and some magnolia and oak leaves).


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ew


Meefloaf said:


> the yanks recommended it as good soil fertiliser. due to my lack of finding anywhere to sell me organic compost (minus manure and additives) yesterday, i've gone for some eco earth to add to the tree fern and orchid bark i've already got (and some magnolia and oak leaves).


I see, I think- but organic potting compost is available from B&Q, Homebase, etc etc. I usually add a fair proportion of 'live', unsterilised leafmould (from a pesticide-free wood)- if you are worried, you can nuke it first in a microwave, although I never do- I find that most of the introduced beasties are useful. Bear in mind that most viv plants don't need much extra fertilizer- the cycle in the tank feeds them quite adequately.


EDIT: Actually, my standard practice is to introduce a few compost worms to each new tank- they tend to do better in the warmer conditions than English earthworms.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Got worried about their stuff, again, reading the internet ain't good sometimes lol. Was recommended topsoil aswell yesterday.


----------

